
Spontaneous human combustion - sakopov
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spontaneous_human_combustion
======
DrScump
for more research on the topic, see:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SqCaz6lsfE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SqCaz6lsfE)

